# Joey's Unlinking



## Debbie Dockery (Sep 22, 2018)

I upgrade our Dish to Hopper with Sling and 3 Joeys about 3 weeks ago. Immediately the Joey's started unlinking to the Hopper. Tech came out and replace the Hopper, Joey's were working when he left within 2 hours they had "unlinked" again. Another tech came out and told me that if I upgraded to a Hopper 3, I would no longer have this issue. Joey's worked great for a few hours but now have started "unlinking" again. Any suggestions on how to fix this issue?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

get the H3


----------



## Debbie Dockery (Sep 22, 2018)

P Smith said:


> get the H3


I did lasy Thursday having same issue of unlinking. Any other suggestions


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Sounds like a Joey or cabling problem.

Pulling the power on the Joey and plugging back in should restore service at least for a while.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Debbie Dockery said:


> I did *lasy Thursday* having same issue of unlinking. Any other suggestions


really ?

what about H3 ?


----------



## Debbie Dockery (Sep 22, 2018)

scooper said:


> Sounds like a Joey or cabling problem.
> 
> Pulling the power on the Joey and plugging back in should restore service at least for a while.


Yes, it does work for awhile doing this but I'm looking for a permanent fix. Thanks,


----------



## Debbie Dockery (Sep 22, 2018)

P Smith said:


> really ?
> 
> what about H3 ?


I upgraded the Hopper with Sling to the Hopper 3 last Thursday


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Debbie Dockery said:


> I upgraded the Hopper with Sling to the Hopper 3 last Thursday


That shouldn't have had anything to do with it...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And it didn't ... the Joeys unlinked when she had a Hopper w/sling and now they unlink when she has a Hopper 3.

It is strange ... I do not recall ever had a Joey unlink (even if I have disconnected it for a while). Plug it back in and it finds it's Hopper. Obviously it is happening for Debbie so I won't say it cannot happen. It just isn't something that I am familiar with.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's time to research MoCA signal there


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

P Smith said:


> get the H3


don't you just love this kind of answer, really helpful

I have a HWS & a wireless joey.........I don't have this problem


----------

